# Buddysnack's Brodie Restoration



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

So glad to finally get my old steed back! I am going to do a full rebuild on the bike before I hit the trails and figured I would document it. Since I'm pretty new to retro (is that possible?), I may have some questions for those with experience...


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Before I remove the cork from my bars, does anyone know if you can still get Cinelli cork tape like what I would have put on back in the early 90s?

Also, my Shimano hoods are dying. Any ideas on getting replacements, or should I tread lightly and no touchy?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cinelli still makes cork tape but it seems just slightly different? I used them on my drop barred Salsa and fell once and cut them up so they don't seem very....substantial. Check them out at your local bike shop.

Shimano hoods are found on ebay but there are also replacement hoods which are abundant.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Yummy


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Dude! Ripe Pipe! Now that's some obscure Canadian-style VRC!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mainlyfats said:


> Dude! Ripe Pipe! Now that's some obscure Canadian-style VRC!


Those forks are great.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Those forks are great.


Ripe Pipe only made a couple of bikes - including a really cool BMX bike - they were Toronto-based, and more DeKerf than Brodie. That's a Ripe Pipe stem/fork combo IINM. One of the principals of Ripe Pipe now runs a cafe in Dundas: Domestique-Café Cyclo Sportif


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mainlyfats said:


> Ripe Pipe only made a couple of bikes - including a really cool BMX bike - they were Toronto-based, and more DeKerf than Brodie. That's a Ripe Pipe stem/fork combo IINM. One of the principals of Ripe Pipe now runs a cafe in Dundas: Domestique-Café Cyclo Sportif


I was thinking the fork crown looks more like Chris's work. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

That is one of the coolest forks I've seen on this forum. Really looking forward to the finished build.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> I was thinking the fork crown looks more like Chris's work. Thanks for the info!


That's Storoniak all the way. They are early Ripe Pipe, before Krys started doing any brazing.

Just a warning...this is going to take me a while to do cause my plate is still very full; however I will provide enough detail to make your head hurt.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> They are early Ripe Pipe, before Krys started doing any brazing.


To clarify: Domestique/Ripe Pipe = Krys Hines. The "Chris" in G's post I imagine to be Chris DeKerf. Ripe Pipe and DeKerf are contemporaries operating on different sides of the country and I'm not sure who did what first. At the time I thought RPs looked like really trick Bontragers.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mainlyfats said:


> To clarify: Domestique/Ripe Pipe = Krys Hines. The "Chris" in G's post I imagine to be Chris DeKerf.


Yes I meant Dekerf. Whatever information you guys have, thanks! I did a google search and found a few things: This domestique doesn

Found more on Krys than Ross Storoniak which is almost nada. The results were actually just a few things with this thread and the drop bar thread being two of them.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Ripe Pipe was pre Internet and really small, so yeah almost no info. I will try to hook up with Ross again and photograph some of his personal bikes.

The bottom of the forks are Steve Potts all the way.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Please do. That would be awesome.

what is lined up in jars on the wall....


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Spices. Labeled, alphabetized.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Not to take anything away from the whole package, but that may be the coolest fork ever.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

That is just a fantastic looking fork!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Not to beat a dead horse, but that fork is just awesome! Stem too....custom made for the bike or off the shelf painted to match? re: cinelli tape...still looks the same but has a slightly "springier" quality to it than it used to. Makes for much more forgiving wrapping (less likely to tear when stretching around the brake lever).


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

The stem was custom made/fitted for the bike. I used a Cunningham Fit-Finder stem for a couple weeks until my set up felt dialled.

The bar clamp was custom milled by Harv Cameron, a Toronto local who built some cool aluminum bikes, forks and the first bar/stem combos I ever saw. John Calladine used to sell them at Cyclelogic.

I love the inset bolt set up, which I used a ti-bolt for. The logo was designed by Nick Kooji who was a mutual friend.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Buddysnack said:


> John Calladine used to sell them at Cyclelogic.


There's a name that brings up (neutral) memories.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Here I am back in 1990 (I think) with the original paint job and setup. I taught a friend how to fix his bike, so he sewed me a top to match my bike, which got repainted shortly afterwards.

I used to ride 2.2 Kevlar Fattrax for years. I really loved those tires. Notice the Alpinestars. Oh...and they Spyder tights in case you missed those


----------



## Mossey Oak (Oct 22, 2004)

Buddysnack said:


> Here I am back in 1990 (I think) with the original paint job and setup. I taught a friend how to fix his bike, so he sewed me a top to match my bike, which got repainted shortly afterwards.
> 
> I used to ride 2.2 Kevlar Fattrax for years. I really loved those tires. Notice the Alpinestars. Oh...and they Spyder tights in case you missed those


Classic!

Hey Colin, I assume that is the same bike that was on display at Cafe Domestique?


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep. It was on display, with a totally cheesy old man seat that my dad used for stealth purposes.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I remember seeing it hanging on the wall in the summer. Didn't click in till now. Gotta love concussions.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't see da pictureeee..... :cryin:


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> I can't see da pictureeee..... :cryin:


Any of the pictures???

How about this one now:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Buddysnack said:


> Any of the pictures???
> 
> How about this one now:


Oh! I see you now. heehee. Nice spideypants.

I like those colors too. Basically, your bike is just pretty awesome.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice----the original colors were great too. Sweet bike!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice----the original colors were great too. Sweet bike!


It was a tough call to paint the bike as the original paint was really cool.

I really wanted rollercams for front brakes, and I was planning on riding my bike across Canada and needed braze-ons added to the frame and fork. It just made sense to paint it. Maybe one day I will do a retro repaint on another bike...

I did try to ride across Canada, but hurt my knee in Batchawana Bay and had to turn around.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Buddysnack said:


> Spices. Labeled, alphabetized.


I can now imagine the detail this thread will have.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Baby got a new pair of shoes today!









They were mail order. Does anyone know which is older? This was the closest to retro I could find.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Buddysnack said:


> Baby got a new pair of shoes today!
> 
> View attachment 768909
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the rear is the older production. The front has a folding cable bead (braided steel) which is not that old.

Check the country of origin. The front is likely China and the rear Taiwan.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

And my go fast bike got some longer legs. 180mm!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

First flight remade some tires. Very nice folding timbuk IIs.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

shiggy said:


> Pretty sure the rear is the older production. The front has a folding cable bead (braided steel) which is not that old.
> 
> Check the country of origin. The front is likely China and the rear Taiwan.


They are both steel braids, and both from China.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> First flight remade some tires. Very nice folding timbuk IIs.


I read about that, but I can't say I have any love or memories of the Timbuks. I seem to remember them being spec'd on somewhat crappy bikes. They do look a lot like Ground Controls.

I figured older style WTB would go with the bike.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Buddysnack said:


> They are both steel braids, and both from China.


No older than ~6 years then, though the design is from ~'92.

The nice thing about the Timbuk IIs is the natural color skinwall. Overall, I liked them better than the Vraptors.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

shiggy said:


> No older than ~6 years then, though the design is from ~'92.
> 
> The nice thing about the Timbuk IIs is the natural color skinwall. Overall, I liked them better than the Vraptors.


I saw some tan sidewall Vraptors on ebay, but I got these really cheap so I figured I would give them a try. I had some black sidewall Porcupines on the Brodie years ago, so I think black is OK, or am I riding some slapped together resto-mod now?

Interesting that you liked the Timbuks more... Anyone else?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't worry about your tires so much. Ride, ride, ride.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

I can still get original fronts. Rears are a push, though.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shiggy said:


> The nice thing about the Timbuk IIs is the natural color skinwall. Overall, I liked them better than the Vraptors.


I agree with Shiggy. I really like the Timbuk IIs. (Why are they not sponsoring our forum? ) I do like the weirwolfs as far as WTB tires are concerned.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh fudge...

My BB seems to be seized. I worked on it a little bit, but t'aint budging. Any suggestions? I haven't tried any anti-seize stuff yet, but I'm doubting that stuff works.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> Oh fudge...
> 
> My BB seems to be seized. I worked on it a little bit, but t'aint budging. Any suggestions? I haven't tried any anti-seize stuff yet, but I'm doubting that stuff works.


Mavic?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Buddysnack said:


> Oh fudge...
> 
> My BB seems to be seized. I worked on it a little bit, but t'aint budging. Any suggestions? I haven't tried any anti-seize stuff yet, but I'm doubting that stuff works.


Give the cup a few good taps with a hammer and carefully drip some sort of anti-seize in the threads. After some time, get some buddies and try to get two or three pin spanners on there and tr to get it to come loose. You can also get some nice vice grips or channel locks (if you no longer care about the BB) and grab it by the threaded part of it if the pin spanners don't work.

And then there's the torch method but I don't think you'll need that.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

mainlyfats said:


> Mavic?


Syncros


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I prefer the Timbuk II's to that particular WTB combo myself as well. Especially the front Veloci...oof. Right up there with a Dart in the sucky front tire department. Timbuk II's might predate your bike, but they have the nice tan side wall, pretty light, and a tread pattern similar to the Ground Control, which is great. 

Personal preference thing of course.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Syncros:


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> I prefer the Timbuk II's to that particular WTB combo myself as well. Especially the front Veloci...oof. Right up there with a Dart in the sucky front tire department. Timbuk II's might predate your bike, but they have the nice tan side wall, pretty light, and a tread pattern similar to the Ground Control, which is great.
> 
> Personal preference thing of course.


I thought Timbuk IIs are from 88, which would be right on time. I never rode the darts...I just have a soft spot in my heart for anything WTB. Maybe I will consider a set.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Aemmer said:


> Syncros:


Nice. My bearing are shot. I'm hoping they are easy to replace if I can get the dang thing out. Think I'll hold a BB loosening party with 2 of my closest friends.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Buddysnack said:


> Think I'll hold a BB loosening party with 2 of my closest friends.


hahaha! Good one, Colin. And yeah. I'm not trying to drum up business for FFB but those tires are great. I started off with them on one bike and now they're on 3.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Totally appreciate the thoughts girlon.

Just finished building up my roadie bike. I bet you've never seen one of these:









This was also made by a high school friend who worked for Ripe Pipe at the end of their run.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Holly head tube Batman.


Buddysnack said:


> Totally appreciate the thoughts girlon.
> 
> Just finished building up my roadie bike. I bet you've never seen one of these:
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

jeff said:


> Holly head tube Batman.


That's a man sized bike son.

Actually, I'm experimenting with bigger is better, and comfort is king. Doc Oc (from Octto) used to design for Cervelo. He's big on bigger frames and longer cranks, and I'm following him on this one. I'm 6'1" and this is a 61 with 180 cranks. The bike is sooo comfy and balanced.

Plus, the Brodie has a big head tube, so I'm keeping it in the family.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Liquid Wrench is (comparatively speaking) pretty much useless. I use Aero Kroil, but it's not available in Canada. I've heard good things about Mouse Milk (hear it's even better), but haven't tried it yet. It is available in Canada.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

A var #13 pin spanner, a stein fixed cup tool(slip a headset wrench between the 2 to keep things snug), and some elbow grease


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> A var #13 pin spanner, a stein fixed cup tool(slip a headset wrench between the 2 to keep things snug), and some elbow grease


For the fixed cup I made my own tool to hold it in place for use with a breaker bar.  I'd imagine that's similar to the stein?

I think the Velociraptors handle fine and are much more classic than a Timbuk II. The front Velociraptor doesn't seem to brake as well as other treads but does seem to corner alright. I'd say Timbuk II's are in the same mediocre to good category when really pushed. And yes, they came on lower end stuff back in the day like Diamond Backs, etc.

And I like the road bike and the longer cranks. Lennard Zinn specializes in bikes for tall guys and he's all about raised BB's to accommodate 200mm+ cranks. Makes sense. I think the XXL bikes also need longer stays to keep things in proportion. All about the weight distribution and right now the front center gets longer and the rear stays the same. And maybe the road world will get a new wheel size for the big guys like mtbs got. 

Oh, and cool Brodie! Can't wait to see it built up.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Rumpfy said:


> I prefer the Timbuk II's to that particular WTB combo myself as well. Especially the front Veloci...oof. Right up there with a Dart in the sucky front tire department. Timbuk II's might predate your bike, but they have the nice tan side wall, pretty light, and a tread pattern similar to the Ground Control, which is great.
> 
> Personal preference thing of course.


Definitely personal preference. The Dart SC 2.2 is still one of my all time favorite tires (but it will not fit in my '86 MB-1 fork). Did not like the Dart HC 2.1 or the VRaptors


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

hollister said:


> A var #13 pin spanner, a stein fixed cup tool(slip a headset wrench between the 2 to keep things snug), and some elbow grease


My Shimano pin wrench with a stack of washers and the crank bolt has worked for me in pinch too. If all else fails, make some flats and find a bench vice...


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Buddysnack said:


> I thought Timbuk IIs are from 88, which would be right on time. I never rode the darts...I just have a soft spot in my heart for anything WTB. Maybe I will consider a set.


The earliest ad I have found for the Timbuk II tires is April of 1988. They were still in distributors catalogs as late as 1994 and were probably still hanging around for a couple of years past that.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Who doesn't love photos??? Got some work done on the resto today:


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I should have known you would weigh every single part down to the cable hanger. hahaha!

Good job on the cleaning, BS!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

OK, so now here are my dilemas:

1. Seized bottom bracket - I'm going to take this to my local bike shop wiz in hopes he can get things moving. He may actually have some NOS Syncros if the BB has to go down.










2. Bearings in rear hubs are loose. They are the old design and non-adjustable. There is another thread that suggests how to fix this, and I got a contact at WTB that may be able to get me the model of bearing I'll need to fix this. My only concern is can you make a non-adjustable old school WTB hub adjustable?





















3. The bearings in my deraillieur pulleys are also shot. Does anyone know if these can be replaced?









4. I have 2 versions of Speedmasters. In the older ones (with the larger pulley) the bearings are kinda rough. I may just leave it be, but I wonder if they can be replaced as well.









Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> I should have known you would weigh every single part down to the cable hanger. hahaha!
> 
> Good job on the cleaning, BS!


The funny thing is that I have no idea what just about anything I own weighs, including myself!

I figured what could be more fun than documentation! Especially when I'm injured and its cold outside.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Buddysnack said:


> OK, so now here are my dilemas:
> 
> 1. Seized bottom bracket - I'm going to take this to my local bike shop wiz in hopes he can get things moving. He may actually have some NOS Syncros if the BB has to go down.
> 
> ...


You can pop up the seals on all your bearings and clean/re-grease and if still bad they can all be replaced. Sometimes old grease can get dry and chunky. Just revived some roller cam bearings today actually!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Any tips for removing the seals?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> Any tips for removing the seals?


Dentist tools.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

I only have inquisition tools. A little less precision, a lot more get 'er done.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Cronenberg style!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> Any tips for removing the seals?


Tip of a razor blade


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Yoo toobe!

How to Remove Shields & Seals From Bearings with David Mills - YouTube


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Just found a photo of me leaving to ride from Toronto to Vancouver in 1992 on my Brodie. Notice the high fashion look with all the right trimmings. Also, notice the tasty bun in my handlebar bag. Oh to be 19 and foolish again.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

you love those pants!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> you love those pants!


Didn't everyone here go through a Spyder tight phase?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Status update on the resto!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Status update on the resto!


+1

Nice bump E.
That is a fantastic looking bike.

Steve


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,

So I finally picked up my bike from a shop that was able to remove my bottom bracket. In the process, one side of it was destroyed, but he happened to have one side of a Syncros bb!

I'm now in the process of finding just a couple of parts in order to rebuild. I need:
-Black Cinelli Cork Tape
-New hoods for my Dia Compe RGC 200 levers
-Cables for brakes and shifters
-Brake Pads

I imagine these are generally easy to come by, but since this is my first rebuild, I would love some advice on how best to address a few resto points. My goal is to have a relatively period correct bike that I can ride on the trails. I'm wondering how many of you folks deal with some of the issues of restoration - mainly do you go high dollar NOS, or get to close enough?

My tires for example - I got some Velociraptors because they are pretty close to the era. I suppose I could have found some NOS other tires, or got the timbuk IIs, but mostly I am not too fussed about this point.

The brake lever hoods - I found some NOS hoods on e-bay for $100, which seems a bit nutty to me. Genuine Dia Compe Royal Gran Compe Black Hoods RG 20 Anatomic L R | eBay They are the ergo hoods which I want, but I can also get some non ergo dia compe hoods for $15.

Then there are the cables - find NOS or just new cables? Chain? Brake pads?

Basically, do you go NOS for higher wear or rubber parts? Should I give a ****? I am totally undecided.

OH...and if anyone has a pile of WTB pads they have to spare...


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Buddysnack said:


> I'm wondering how many of you folks deal with some of the issues of restoration - mainly do you go high dollar NOS, or get to close enough?
> 
> Basically, do you go NOS for higher wear or rubber parts? Should I give a ****? I am totally undecided.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Muddy...this helps. 

Some things I don't feel too anal about. For example, I put a Flite saddle on my bike in 1990-1 (my bike is an 88). I also have a short cage derailleur, which I believe was an 1990 option, and some old XTR housing which didn't come out until 92.

I will be bothered by modern brake hoods for sure...


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

A little Living room restoration. Almost done.








Sent


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Buddysnack said:


> A little Living room restoration. Almost done. Sent


Is that big huge fuzzy thing your dog?! Cute!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup...that's our Shaggy pooch. He's actually a great trail dog.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

My LBS had Scott Mathauser brake pads, which I thought would look great with the roller cams.

I remember always having trouble with reverse toe-in on the rear brakes, and this still seems to be the case. Does anyone know if this can be adjusted? Also, I can't remember the ideal positioning for the cam. Has proper speedmaster set up been discussed here before? I couldn't find it on my brief search.

Sent


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Buddysnack said:


> View attachment 865020
> 
> 
> My LBS had Scott Mathauser brake pads, which I thought would look great with the roller cams.
> ...


I can't really see what's going on with the springs...are they on backwards? Can you take off the bridge and take the photo again? I think roller cam adjustment has been discussed in several threads here but I don't have the ability to do a search at the moment....


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

A couple more pics. I can remove the bridge too.

Sent


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

A google search will net you the results your after re: set up. Key word roller cam also.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

jeff said:


> A google search will net you the results your after re: set up. Key word roller cam also.


Searching helped me get the lumpy cam in my 454 set straight.

...and then there is Sheldon.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

It's really the toe in that I'm trying to sort out. A friend said you can bend the brake arms...but yikes!


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

and


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Buddysnack said:


> ...A friend said you can bend the brake arms...but yikes!


friend? :eekster: ut:


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

classen said:


> friend? :eekster: ut:


I know right??? So is there a way to adjust toe-in? I know I could file the brake pads, or try bending the brake pad posts, but beyond that, I don't see another easy option.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Buddysnack said:


> I know right??? So is there a way to adjust toe-in? I know I could file the brake pads, or try bending the brake pad posts, but beyond that, I don't see another easy option.


Cheapest, easiest, quickest solution IMO...file the pads.

Another solution would be to send the whole bike to me.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Cheapest, easiest, quickest solution IMO...file the pads.
> 
> Another solution would be to send the whole bike to me.


hmmm... tempting.

I just missed out on some mint Cyclepro Motivators on ebay. My favourite tires were always 2.2 Fat Trax, and these seemed like a good alternative for a block style tire with tan sidewalls. Still keeping my eyes open.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I dig the 2.2 Fat Trax too.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> I dig the 2.2 Fat Trax too.


That's a man's tire for sure.

Sent


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

finally finished! I'll post more pics in the next week. Now we just need some rideable trails here.

Sent


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice teaser photo. Everyone loves pictures. Congrats on finishing the project.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

That's gotta be one of the coolest Brodie's I've seen. Very nice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i still don't get how you guys ride w/ the brake levers so high on thehbars in the dirt. Mine are way closer to the bar ends.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Please post bigger, clearer photos. Great looking bike!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

stan lee said:


> Please post bigger, clearer photos. Great looking bike!


Hey Stan Lee,

Just waiting to get my better camera for work. I'll take a ton of photos and post.

Colin


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Buddysnack said:


> Hey Stan Lee,
> 
> Just waiting to get my better camera for work. I'll take a ton of photos and post.
> 
> Colin


:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Great bike. Have always loved those old Brodies. 

As for the toe in, they should hit flat or your bosses must be off? Nice job on the build.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

I was having trouble loading images into my gallery. It wouldn't give me a BB number to post. So...I will upload this way.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Now I am excited to take her for a spin... Our trails in Ontario still have snow and loads of mud. It may be a few weeks.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Amazing!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Superb!! What a wonderful bike.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Spinning Wheels! Had a Jet Fuel and walked by on Sunday - first time in 7 or 8 years.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

mainlyfats said:


> Spinning Wheels! Had a Jet Fuel and walked by on Sunday - first time in 7 or 8 years.


Good eye mailyfats! This bike used to belong to Barry from Spinning Wheels.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> Good eye mailyfats! This bike used to belong to Barry from Spinning Wheels.


Did it used to be orange? Barry's went to Brian (IIRC), then to you?

I think Barry still puts in a few days a week at Chain Reaction.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: nicely done


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

one of the best bikes i have seen here so far.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

mainlyfats said:


> Did it used to be orange? Barry's went to Brian (IIRC), then to you?
> 
> I think Barry still puts in a few days a week at Chain Reaction.


Go to post #21 on this thread and you will see the original colours. I used to go to highschool with Brian. I think he bought Barry's Ibis or IRD or something, or at least built up an almost identical bike.

Before this Brodie I had a Kona Explosif, and before that a 1986 Fisher Montare I got from Cyclelogic. It got stolen in Halifax 

I should swing by CR sometime and say hi.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

colker1 said:


> one of the best bikes i have seen here so far.


Thanks colker1.

People thought I was a weirdo for riding this bike back in the day. I loved going through the non-mainstream customization process. Guess I had good taste for an 18 year old.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> Go to post #21 on this thread and you will see the original colours. I used to go to highschool with Brian. I think he bought Barry's Ibis or IRD or something, or at least built up an almost identical bike.
> 
> Before this Brodie I had a Kona Explosif, and before that a 1986 Fisher Montare I got from Cyclelogic. It got stolen in Halifax
> 
> I should swing by CR sometime and say hi.


Barry always had the nicest bikes... Well, you've done a great job. I'm really envious - that's the mountain bike I'd like more than any other.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

colker1 said:


> i still don't get how you guys ride w/ the brake levers so high on thehbars in the dirt. Mine are way closer to the bar ends.


Hey colker1,

Totally agree. I am going to move the brake levers down a bit. Thought of your comments on my last ride.

Thanks!


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Found this picture that was taken just before driving 21 hours straight from Toronto to Halifax (circa 1992). Notice the custom roof rack. Thule had nothing on me.

Not sure how to flip the image, if anyone can help.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Were the drop bars on there then?


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

DoubleCentury said:


> Were the drop bars on there then?


Yup. Installed in 1990 I believe. Maybe 89. Look carefully.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Please tell me you kept the rover too.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Now I can see it. My mobile device kept flipping it back.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

datmony said:


> Please tell me you kept the rover too.


Unfortunately she's long gone.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone on this forum running the old fat trax tubulars? Just got these for my newish rig...









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

So I'm sitting on my friends porch, enjoying a beer, and somehow Brodies come up as a topic of conversation. I tell him about mine, and he says "yeah, I still have my old Romax too..." really? Yup. He has a 1991 or 1992, #804 (mine is 384). Who knew.



















Btw I may be putting mind up for sale to finance a new Cyclo-cross bike.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Buddysnack said:


> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


That Romax is COOL.

Plenty of patina, just the way I like them.

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Buddysnack said:


> Btw I may be putting mind up for sale to finance a new Cyclo-cross bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I thought you'd already sold it?


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> I thought you'd already sold it?


The offer was in a good ballpark, but the timing was bad.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I thought you'd already sold it?


Me too.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

mainlyfats said:


> Me too.


I was waiting for you Mainlyfats!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Like (mainly fats getting the Brodie)


----------



## RFAK (Dec 9, 2011)

The #804 is more likely a 1989 model.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

RFAK said:


> The #804 is more likely a 1989 model.


You sure? I'm 384 and I'm an 1988. That would mean that Paul was braising up at least a frame per day.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> You sure? I'm 384 and I'm an 1988. That would mean that Paul was braising up at least a frame per day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


You mean Mike? I might be talking crazy talk, but I think Mike Truelove did most of Brodie's brazing.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought Paul made all the Romaxs. I could be wrong though. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Whats the Brodie hierarchy?


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

In 1988 I believe it was:

Romax = Fillet Brazed = God
Climbmax = Tig = Priest

After that came Catalysts and Sovereigns...but I don't know much about those.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Buddysnack said:


> In 1988 I believe it was:
> 
> Romax = Fillet Brazed = God
> Climbmax = Tig = Priest
> ...


Yup. Catalysts and Sovereigns were later. Romax was the premium, higher-finished product over the more affordable Climbmax. They were both available full custom in the early days though.

And you - Buddysnack - are probably right about Paul building as I'm not sure when Mike actually came aboard at Brodie. I do know that by 1989-ish Paul was only doing the TIG welding - doubtless to save time and Mike did all the brazing.

Anyway, I should shut my mouth because I don't really care. This is my FAVOURITE BIKE PRETTY MUCH EVER. Painted by Tony Beek who I used to have coffee with and who painted a couple of my frames gone by, sold out of the shop I used to work in, with an awesome fork and stem from an old friend's long-gone company AND it was previously owned by one of the formative men in my life. It is 100% win.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

I feel like I should give it to you Mainlyfats. Now if only Santa would drop off a rad CX bike down my chimney.


----------



## RFAK (Dec 9, 2011)

Buddysnack said:


> You sure? I'm 384 and I'm an 1988. That would mean that Paul was braising up at least a frame per day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure. One of mine is #1014 built Feb. 1990.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Missing this bike... Hope it went to a good home. Barry passed last year and I think about him often.

He took this photo of a bunch of us - Krys there with two beers - at the Spinning Wheels closing party.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

mainlyfats said:


> Missing this bike... Hope it went to a good home. Barry passed last year and I think about him often.
> 
> He took this photo of a bunch of us - Krys there with two beers - at the Spinning Wheels closing party.


Oh wow...I had no idea Barry passed. I don't believe he was all that old. I hope his family is OK. He was a force at Spinning Wheels and an overall cool guy (although from what I can remember he didn't use turn signals while driving!).

Bike went to a cool guy in the US. I hope he is enjoying it.


----------



## Krys Hines (Jul 17, 2017)

mainlyfats said:


> Missing this bike... Hope it went to a good home. Barry passed last year and I think about him often.
> 
> He took this photo of a bunch of us - Krys there with two beers - at the Spinning Wheels closing party.


Hey everyone, it's now been over a quarter century since Ripe Pipe Designs ceased to exist but I'm still getting folks asking me aboot them. We have "mine" on display @cafedomestiique in #Fundas but they keep turning up so I made @ripepipedesigns on IG to be a visual history of it. Check it oot and happy trails! K

P.S. #78 in that picture was Jason Greenlees. He was a fixture on the Toronto cycling scene in the late eighties and nineties. He passed away of poverty for lack of a better term in '14. Seeing that picture for the first time in years brings back a ton of (mostly) good memories. K


----------



## pw_la (Sep 19, 2021)

This is one of the greatest bike's I've ever seen. Everything about it, from the story to the components, to the tiny little details, is just perfect.

It's weird in all the right ways. Just what I like in an old bike.

Would love to know who ended up with it, and if it's still being ridden now.

It does feel like it should have ended up in the hands of Mainlyfats tho, just from reading along with this thread from front to back!


----------

